# Old School Oklahoma Joe Begins a New Life



## floridarandy (Apr 7, 2012)

Father-in-law found this old model 16" OJ in North Florida in an estate years ago.  It was in good shape when he got it but after a few Butts he left it to rust outside.  He delivered it a few weeks ago in a state of rust and we rehab'd it to live again.  Local sand blaster took it to bare metal and hi temp paint gave it a new life.  Ordered a plate defuser, fire basket, heavy duty grill base and new spring steel handles from Horizon and she'll live to smoke again.
































Tomorrow, Easter Sunday, she'll get her seasoning and temp check using a new Maverick 732.

Didn't get things together in time to do the Double Smoked Ham so the Ham will have to take life on the trust old Webber Grill with Apple chucks via indirect.  Hope to have a Qview of the Ham on the Weber along side the OJ getting her rebirth seasoning.

Thanks for all the help and advice here.

Randy in Florida


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 7, 2012)

That's a great resto, I love to see anything brought back to life and it looks like you did a great job!


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great looking smoker...


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 8, 2012)

VERY Nice.  Great restore.  Just somethin about a side burner that = great BBQ.


----------



## floridarandy (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful morning so I fired the OJ up early to let it season through the day.  About 3 I'll bring her to proper temp and put the Double Smoke on after all.  I figured that 6 hours should be enough for the initial seasoning, especially since the ham is pre-cooled.  I'll give the ham about 3 hours of a 50/50 mix of hickory and apple.  Jeff's rub's been on the ham since 10 last evening and we'll use a 50/50 Jeff's Sauce/Honey glaze for the last 30 mintues or so.

Qview coming as we get closer to cook time.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 8, 2012)

Great looking restore - congrats


----------



## alelover (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great. Nice job. Did you check that thermo in some boiling H2O?


----------



## floridarandy (Apr 9, 2012)

alelover-

yes, but thanks for the reminder.  maverick was right on 212.  initial seasoning gave me a chance to "see" how the OJ held temps and when to add wood.  also made it possible to do my income taxes while "watching" the smoker.  wonderful tool!


----------



## michael ark (Apr 9, 2012)

Sweet!:sausage:


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 22, 2012)

Nice , take good care of Her...


----------

